# Papua New Guinea cold tank in hellishly hot Austin



## ChrisFL (Apr 25, 2012)

Temperatures are regulated by the cold plate from a Haier dorm fridge inside a 10 gallon vertical tank. Watering is provided by two MistKing nozzles, air circulation is accomplished using a 2" ADDA waterproof DC fan, lighting consists of 6 phosphor-coated CREE XP-G R5 cool emitters driven at 1 amp each, with 40 degree lenses. The emitters are mounted to an external heat sink and add no heat to the internal system. 
Day temps are ~73 F (~23 C) and night times are ~48 F (~9 C)

Species list:
Dendrobium cuthertsonii
Bulbophyllum patella
Bulbophyllum reevei
Bulbophyllum tentaculiferum
Bulbophyllum tricanaliferum

[youtube]Wh8EvhQkFNw&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 25, 2012)

Neat! Would love to see a video of the actual set up with details. I'm trying to figure out what to do with my draculas this summer!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2012)

you live in New Hampshire for Pete's sake. What do you have, like a 3 week summer?!?! oke:
Cool stuff , thanks for sharing. Is it really hot in Texas now? It's damn cool here. Keep cool.


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


> you live in New Hampshire for Pete's sake. What do you have, like a 3 week summer?!?! oke:
> Cool stuff , thanks for sharing. Is it really hot in Texas now? It's damn cool here. Keep cool.



You NYC folks always think it's cool and nice in the country. We get 90's here and it can be a pain the arse to cool the gh for draculas!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2012)

you could stick all your pots into clay pots for a few weeks; make zeer pots. if the roots are cool the plants might not mind the heat as much

could also stick them underneath the benches

nice setup, by the way


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 25, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> you could stick all your pots into clay pots for a few weeks; make zeer pots. if the roots are cool the plants might not mind the heat as much
> 
> could also stick them underneath the benches



I know! Way to easy. I want to do it the hard way and give the draculas a nice summer vacation!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks awesome! Great setup!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2012)

That's cool, Chris!


----------



## ChrisFL (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Just added a field-collected red cuthbertsonii.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2012)

Wow! That's not common. Good pick-up!


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Great work!!!! :clap:


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 25, 2012)

[youtube]3c6JylZxB8o&hd=1[/youtube]

Bulbophyllum reevei
Bulbophyllum sp. 'Annabelle'
Bulbophyllum sp. 'Tep Tep'
Bulbophyllum tentaculiferum 
Bulbophyllum tricanaliferum
Dendrobium cuthbertsonii
Dendrobium brassii
Dendrobium subuliferum


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2012)

OK, but what was the temp?


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 25, 2012)

75 day, 48-52 night.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2012)

, Midwest humor!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2012)

Midwest temperatures! (except when it's hot or freezing...)


----------

